# Crytal Amber Corners



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im really curious to see how many people would be interested in possibly seeing the outcome of this would be.

im tryin to produce some new products for the b14 owners .. which includes the amber crystal corners and the regular amber clear corners.

this post is basically to see how many of you are at all curious about the amber crystal corners and what it will look like.

thanks ! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what do you meen would they be tinted completly amber or would the reflector be amber or would it all just be clear with parts of the reflecter amber yadayadayada?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

inner reflector amber.. like the way the stealth corners are done.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id be interested in that
as long as the price was right :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i figuered but just wanted to make sure have you thought of spraying the inside of the lens amber? that would look kinda cool too? the ones you have keep that jdm thing goin with those lines that run horizontal on them they cool


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there will be 2 kinds that im gonna try to make..

the crystal one and the regular one.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lui i was thinking this the other night.ok. you could get some chrome halos,tape off the part of the chrome housing just before you touch the halo, like if you took them completly apart and the "indent" going toward the light bulb part, ok tape that off and paint the rest black. it would go with the stelth (vs.3 i think?) black and chrome would be tight :cheers:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

id like to see how it looks. and the price :fluffy:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> lui i was thinking this the other night.ok. you could get some chrome halos,tape off the part of the chrome housing just before you touch the halo, like if you took them completly apart and the "indent" going toward the light bulb part, ok tape that off and paint the rest black. it would go with the stealth (vs.3 i think?) black and chrome would be tight :cheers:


that cosmetically wise would look good but see the thing is the halo light output sucks enough as it is so if i did that i just make it worse.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

really i wouldthink it would be better cuz in stead of it being all black like the ones you can buy off of ebay are the rest of the refletor the "tube" (or extention if you will) that goes from the refletor/projector/blub housing out to the flat panel befor the lens would act as an extention reflector "projecting" the light into a straiter beam pattern then if it were black all around. so think of it like this (its really hard to explane) take the housing apart and hold the part that you can get in chrome/black/carben fiber in your hand now if you laid it face down on a peice of paper, anything the paper thouched would be black and anything that it didnt touch would be chrome understand? maby ill try to post a pic but i have no where to host it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i know what you mean im just sayin that wont really work that way for there still be light spread everywhere and the beam will remain the same.. crappy.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey lui got email? ima send you the worst photo shop ie microsoft paint job ever


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> i know what you mean im just sayin that wont really work that way for there still be light spread everywhere and the beam will remain the same.. crappy.


oh u meen you dont wana do it cuz u just dont like the lights? ok thats cool just thoght u bein the artistic inovater u might wana try it out


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no i really like the halos... but the fact that the halos light beam pattern are so bad that no matter which way you do it it wont make the beam pattern any better without a hid retrofit.

i never said anything about not liking the halos.. i just dont like the way their light beam pattern is. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ahhhhhh understood


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

here's a shitty paintshop
is this what you mean?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

exactly and i just did that on paint too lol. i think with lui's stealth corners that are the black and chrome that whould look sick


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is the black ones that are on ebay but like i said before i understand what you mean.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

aight


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i seen ambers on your site..they look hot...looks like a JDM part :fluffy:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those arent the real things though.. a photoshop for tempory placement till the real ones comes out.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> those arent the real things though.. a photoshop for tempory placement till the real ones comes out.


 yea i read that on the page..but still looks hott..u should get the halo n make em amber also to match


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> yea i read that on the page..but still looks hott..u should get the halo n make em amber also to match


i belive that would look horrible. what do u mean the lens or just part of it?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

amber halos would look terrible. i dont think i can stoop to that level.

also keep an eye out for gloss black infinity style grill and gold infinity style grill as well.


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

is there any chance you could make stealth headlamps for the 98sx and 99sentra?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> is there any chance you could make stealth headlamps for the 98sx and 99sentra?


he does


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> he does


nah
he means the ones that go with the bubble front end (w/no grille) 
the headlights on a 98 200 and 99 sentra are totally different


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

It would look something like the way I did mine.......................I think


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You have pics from another angle NuSkool?


----------



## BdotWard (Jul 13, 2004)

yea i did the same thing.....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

those ambers look great guys 

ya gotta give me the details


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the crystal ones might look different.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> the crystal ones might look different.


There you have it...And Liu I dont know if you have looked latley at sr20forums but there are alot of people who would love to have a C/F lip made for our cars..If you did it there could be serious cash involved....theres a thread about it on the forum..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ive heard but i have no connections with cf parts


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

what about sean?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sean was just a testor.. he not part of sydnicate kustomz.

mike is the owner.. he plannin on selling all his stuff for 12 grand.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> what about sean?


wtf happen to ur car


----------

